# Help with bedroom set design (concealment furniture)



## rsieracki (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello all.

I'm looking to build my self a modern and custom bedroom set that incorporates hidden storage/concealment compartments for firearms, jewelry, and assorted valuable etc. i like the modern clean line look (think MCM or European design.. dare i say Ikea-esque)

I'll likely be using Walnut or Mahogany (cant decide yet) with aromatic cedar for the drawers bottoms and likely Baltic Birch from drawers and casework with appropriate solid wood edging.

I've done some woodworking before but never a project like this so I've enlisted the help of my very talented uncle to help me build this..but i have to finish my design first…

WHAT I NEED HELP WITH… is i cant find any "working plans" that modify for my set. so does anyone have a source for plans for concealment furniture? i'm attaching a few photos so its clear what types of stuff I'm looking for..



























*ALSO* looking for hardware and closure ideas… im thinking soft/self closing bottom mount slides and magnet locks so any insight on those would be great also


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

No plans but I like that idea.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have built several concealment pieces, but have never found drawings for any. Just make it up as I go.


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

What about shortening the depth of your drawers? You can add drop down fronts or flip down fronts that with some careful thought will be really difficult to spot. If it includes guns and there is any chance of children in the house, then add a lock with the key hidden in another part of the room.


----------

